
Yarn vs. npm: Installation Time - Tx3
https://www.triplet.fi/blog/yarn-vs-npm-installation-time/
======
enumion
This should measure installation times with initialized caches as well, since
Yarn has a better caching strategy for previously fetched packages.

Yarn is significantly faster in these cases since it does not hit the network,
it uses the cached data directly.

------
kkm323
you probably need to also clean yarn cached folder

~/.yarn-cache/

